# Umbau Teichumrandung



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Hier möchte ich Euch an unserm Umbau der Teichumrandung teilhaben lassen. Unseren alten Teich kennt Ihr ja. Im Anschluss kommt noch ein Bild. Unser Teichrand war vorher nicht "befestigt". Da wir ein Hanggrundstück haben, kam der Entschluss das Ufer richtig zu befestigen.

Also los gings. Da es einfacher ist die Umrandung ausserhalb des Teiches zu bauen kam die Idee die Wassermenge den Fischen anzupassen.

So ging es am 27.04. um 8h los. Leider hatten wir während der ganzen Bauphase nur sch... Wetter.

Und nun die ersten Bilder


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Und so gings weiter...
das Loch ist fertig, der Bagger weg, Sand rein..... und immer noch besch..... Wetter, der Muskelkater vom Schubkarren fahren lässt langsam nach. Nur gut dass wir noch ein paar Helfer hatten


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Pfingstsamstag....

Die Folie liegt, Falten legen, bei den Temperaturen achwierig. Aber die Zeit drängt. Die Fischis wollen wieder schwimmen. Und dann Wasser marsch..... Dann durften zuerst die Seerosen einziehen. Filter vom Faltbecken abbauen und wieder in den Teichkreislauf anschließen, die 2. Tonne neu bestücken und die Fischis dürfen einziehen.


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo Vera !

 Sieht schon gut aus


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

So sah es heute morgen aus.... das erste ´Bild hatte ich im vorigen Beitrag vergessen

Jedenfalls regnet es seit gestern mittag ununterbrochen...... die letzten Zentimeter hat der Regen aufgefüllt. Nun fehlt noch die Abdeckung, Am nächsten WE sollen noch Granitplatten als Abdeckung verlegt werden. Und ein paar Pflanzen für das Pflanzbecken besorgen...


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Vera, ganz toll, brauchste den Bagger noch ?????


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo Jolantha!

Nee Bagger und Hausfreund brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr. Wieso? Ist zu es klein oder brauchst Du die beiden???
Der Baggerfahrer ist Werner!


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Den Bagger könnt ich wirklich gebrauchen , 
bei dem Hausfreund -----   ??


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo Jolantha!

Der Bagger war gesponsert von meinem Hausfreund, auf dem Bild ist Werner auf dem Bagger zu sehen


----------



## Patrick K (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo Vera

sieht echt schon ganz gut aus aber warum hast du deine Fische schon rein (Nitritpeak)


Ich wusste gar nicht das GERD einen Bagger hat 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Ha ha !

@Patrick ich bin nicht der Hausfreund !

Ich bin ein Freund des Hauses !1

    Baggern tu ich nicht !und hab ich nicht !

                                             aber Sparten ,und Schippe !


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Ihr zwei Lästermäuler!

@ Patrick, der Filter ist die ganze Zeit durchgelaufen und ich habe noch zusätzlich Bakis/Wasseraufbereiter reingetan. Morgen werd ich das Wasser mal testen.


----------



## Patrick K (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo Vera

Ich wünsche dir von Herzen das das auch reicht nicht das wir dann bei dir eine Trauerfeier haben 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Nee nee Patrick, wird schon schief gehen. Im Faltbecken wollte ich sie aber auch nicht noch lassen. Die 3 Wochen haben gereicht. Am Samstag hat es einer trotz Netzabdeckung geschafft aus dem Becken zu springen.:shock  Ich weiß nicht wie lange er dort gelegen hat bis ich ihn gefunden habe. Zum Glück hat er auf dem nassen Vlies gelegen das ich unter das Faltbecken gelegt habe. Ein paar große Schuppen hat er aber schon verloren. Als ich ihn wieder ins Becken getan habe schwamm er an der Oberfläche auf der Seite. Als wir dann von Gerd zurück kamen schwamm er wieder normal. Gott sei Dank. Allerdings sondert er sich jetzt etwas von den anderen ab und frißt noch nicht. Ich hoffe er schafft es.


----------



## Vera44 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo!

Dem Fischi geht es nicht so gut. An den Stellen wo er die Schuppen verloren hat, hat sich ein Pilz angesiedelt. Wir haben gestern mit einem Kurzzeit-Salzbad behandelt. Mal sehen ob das hilft.
Die Abdeckung der Teichumrandung haben wir heute zugeschnitten. Sieht schon ganz gut aus, muß nur noch richtig verlegt werden....


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

hallo vera!
das tut mir leid, dass er das ganze nicht gut überstanden hat... ich hoffe, nach dem salzbad ist er auf dem wege der genesung und dass das recht bald heilt!

lg ina


----------



## Vera44 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Danke Ina!

Wir werden morgen, wenn keine Besserung zu sehen ist. noch mal ein Salzbad machen. Bisher........ Zumal das Fischi im letzten Jahr nach dem Winter so schlimm dran war.


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Mann, Vera!
Eines muss ich Dir lassen, dazu gehöhrt schon eine "Portion" Mut dazu seinen Teich kurz vor so einem Event neu einzurichten.

LG Ron!


----------



## Vera44 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hi Ron!

So kurz vor..... ist nur das Wetter schuld. Ansonsten wären wir ja schon lange fertig!


----------



## Vera44 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von heute, die Seerosen blühen und im Pflanzenteil haben wir nun auch den Kies, allerdings ist es noch etwas zu wenig. Und die Fischis mit einer Grapefruit......


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo Vera,

blöde Frage... Was machen die Koi mit der Grapefruit? Knacken die die Schale und holen sich die Frucht!

Ach ja, so neben bei... ein sehr schöner Teich!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Vera44 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo Holger!

Die Koi lieben es wenn ich ihnen eine halbe Grapefruit gebe. Dann können sie beim fressen noch spielen und haben Beschäftigung. Das schmatzen ist dann nicht zu überhören.
Danke für den schönen Teich.


----------



## Vera44 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hi!

Gerade mal so, bei angenehmen 20° um 22:30h und einem lauen Lüftchen......


----------



## Vera44 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo!

Nachdem ich ja schon soooo lange nichts berichtet habe wird es heute etwas ausführlicher
Mittlerweile haben wir uns einen Siebfilter zugelegt, das Ergebnis ist sehr gut und der Filter bleibt sauber. War ein Schnäppchen weil jemand aus lauter Enttäuschung über einen geplatzten Filter im Winter seine ganzen Koi verloren hat und den Teich zugeschüttet hat.
Es gibt noch eine Veränderung/Verbesserung, Werner hatte eine tolle Idee den Überlauf vom Pflanzenteich zum Teich "unsichtbar" zu machen. Wir hatten den Überlauf ja mit großen Kiesel ausgelegt damit die Koi nicht rüber schwimmen können aber die Tropis nach Wunsch wechseln können. Werners Idee, aus Bauglas ( Plexiglas ) 10mm Stärke zu einem Kasten mit Mittelstegen und Bohrungen zu bauen. Die Tropis und ein kleiner Koi wechseln nach Lust und Laune. Über dem Kasten sind die Granitplatten somit durchgelegt und der Überlauf unsichtbar.
Mittelerweile ist es in und um den Teich nach dem Hagel alles grün und blüht.
Nun noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Vera44 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

und....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo Vera und Werner, mittlerweile sieht es bei euch ja richtig toll aus, hätten mal das TT jetzt machen sollen...Bei uns stockt der Bau im Moment ein wenig aus Zeitmangel bei beiden, Fotos gibt es dazu ein paar wenige bei Mathias2508. Egal irgendwann werden auch wir fertig sein und zum üben haben wir ja noch immer unseren kleinen Teich
Bin gespannt auf weitere Fotos und verkrümmel mich wieder zum lesen und lernen. Liebe Grüße an euch Heike und Mathias


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo und ein Kompliment ins Saarland. Habt ihr wirklich alles sehr schön hinbekommen!
Sieht toll aus!
Hallo, Vera, was machst Du mit dem __ Oleander und Bougainvillae im Winter?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Vera44 (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Umbau Teichumrandung*

Hallo Goldkäferchen!

Erst mal danke für das Kompliment.
Den __ Oleander habe ich erst dieses Jahr von der Schwiema bekommen. Er ist ihr zu groß geworden. Leider hat sie ihn bisher nicht geschnitten, deshalb ist er etwas aus der Form geraten. Ich werde das nach der Blüte nachholen. Überwintert hat es bei ihr in der Garage ohne Heizung. Die Bougainvillea mit den großen Blüten war im letzten Jahr noch Tischdeko. Sie und das Stämmchen haben im letzten Jahr im Gästezimmer überwintert. Haben dort alle Blätter geworden und ich habe sie anschließend zurück geschnitten. Diesen Winter will ich sie im
"Wintergarten" überwintern. Da dieser nur ein Acryldach hat wird es doch kalt dort, bleibt aber frostfrei, jedenfalls war es im letzten Jahr so. Ich hoffe es klappt.


----------

